# Fujerah



## akhdar (Mar 7, 2008)

this is a picture from the rotana beach resort and spa, the view is very nice, specially in the sun rise








this is the sunrise picture for you joy


----------



## neptune000 (Mar 7, 2008)

cant see the pic! :er:


----------

